# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Что-то написал - Kozak

## Kozak

Падение анти-истин
-----------------------------------------
Однажды встретивший судьбу,
В позыве смертоносной мысли,
Он был сражен не силой «подлеца»,
А серым равнодушием людей.

Как в зеркале, среди толпы 
Увидел он себя, такого же гнилого, 
И бесполезного увы, 
Но час его не пробил.

Судьба дает ему тот шанс,
Вселяя в мозг прозрение.
Сигнал не к ярости его,
А на пути спасения.

На третью ночь, в поту горячем,
Он вскрикнул, вспомнив ярости дождя...
Он понял жизнь... Он понял смерть...
Все только начинается...

----------


## PAN

Ещё...

----------


## Элла

продолжения.......

----------


## Kozak

Пока нет нового, оформлю то, что было ранее...

Предисловие
------------------------------
Занимаемый жизнью писака,
Чье перо пролежало в пыли,
Очень долго и очень не скоро,
Попытается вновь обрести...
Тот жар и пыл былых минут
В потоке мыслей, тот уют.

И пусть в сердцах он умер,
Как поэт, уже давно.
Не важно… да ему и все равно.
Ведь это в прошлом все осталось.

Но он еще вернется,
Сквозь годы... заново родясь...


Код – «Жизнь»
-----------------------------
Пол года только тишина.
Пол года нет ни строчки.
Вот безобразие, друзья!
А дальше? Дальше точки…

Ну что ж? И какова причина?
Наверно, выпил керосина?
Нет, болен я! Поверьте мне!
Да, я молчал, но по нужде!

Мне надо было притаиться,
На время хоть уединиться.
Все для того, чтобы понять – 
Зачем писать? О чем писать?

И вдруг меня перекосило,
И свежей мыслью осенило:
Поставить мне в любви той – точку,
Чтобы закончить заморочку.

Я так и сделал, чтобы спастись.
Я вырвал ту страницу!
А тот проект под кодом – «Жизнь»
Обратно возродится.


***№1
-------------------------------
Я чувствую, что ты скучаешь.
Я чувствую, что ты все ждешь.
Но вновь меня не повстречаешь,
И я не встречу тебя вновь.

Я не прийду в твой сон прекрасный,
И в свой тебя не запущу. 
Ты ждешь, а я скажу: «напрасно»
Зачем же ждать, что я прийду?

Ты больше надо мной не властна.
Я позабуду образ твой.
И ждать меня уже напрасно,
Я не вернусь, ведь я не твой.


***№2
-------------------------------
Я буду рад, если узнаю,
Что все в порядке у тебя.
Я буду рад, если узнаю,
Что ты забыла про меня.

Что ты нашла и в жизни счастье,
И друга в жизни ты нашла.
И что забыла про несчастье,
Которым я снастил тебя.

Я буду рад, но если встречу,
То развернусь к тебе спиной,
Чтоб не узнала ты при встрече,
Тот одинокий образ мой.

Чтоб мыслей обо мне не допускала,
И не жалела о судьбе такой.
Чтоб не разбил я жизненного счастья,
Которое искала не со мной…

----------

